# Audi TT facelift



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

2019 Audi TT facelift: more R8 design cues and 400bhp TT RS
A roadster has been spotted at the 'Ring, showing new headlights and bumper changes

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new- ... t-facelift


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Wondering if that is the new look for the base line model and not S line. If it is S line then all they have done is changed the grille and front spoiler on it. Will the TTS and TTRS look even more different?


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Judging by every other facelift in history:

The bumper creases will be 2mm larger than the previous
The rear light cluster will have a more intricate LED pattern
Some other small option will now be standard

You will need intimate knowledge of the car to spot the difference.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

New headlights? Nope, at least not in those pictures.


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

I really doubt those are the changes - especially given the other recent changes to the audi lineup. More likely they've altered the front end to try new engines or cooling and the bigger changes are yet to be seen

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Love the swirls..... very R8


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

The article mentions the headlights losing the 'L' drls but from the pictures that would only appear to be on models with Xenon headlights.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks like the spoiler has been updated on the facelift RS. Still will the same 19" alloys.

Looks like the mirror housing are changing as well.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

flukey said:


> I really doubt those are the changes - especially given the other recent changes to the audi lineup. More likely they've altered the front end to try new engines or cooling and the bigger changes are yet to be seen
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I will bet you real money the changes are not "New cooling, or other big changes"


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Similar to what the Mk2 facelift was, very little.


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

Number86 said:


> flukey said:
> 
> 
> > I really doubt those are the changes - especially given the other recent changes to the audi lineup. More likely they've altered the front end to try new engines or cooling and the bigger changes are yet to be seen
> ...


Yeah I'm starting to think I might be wrong. I was thinking they'd give it a big lift like the new A7 and A8. Maybe I was hoping too much!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

flukey said:


> Yeah I'm starting to think I might be wrong. I was thinking they'd give it a big lift like the new A7 and A8. Maybe I was hoping too much!


They're both completely new cars though, not mid-lift refreshes.


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi all, some more spotted TTRS Facelift pics. What are those rear gaps? An effort to make it look like the rear R8 vents? - Pretty funny on a car that isn't rear engined! haha

Looks like a change to the spoiler too. Very very subtle


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Maybe filming the new Bond movie, seeing all those laser targeting dots on the second photo.

Spoiler looks interesting with small tip canards.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Not liking the rear spoiler but let's see...Still surprised to see a refresh so quickly.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

isn't it the accessory one or maybe even the Audi sport one - I'm sure I've seen it before...
but not to my liking really... but don't appear to be negative with those comments or peoples panties will get in a twist.. :lol:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I think all the S-line and up rear bumpers are going to have a vent either side, but its smaller than it looks in those pics. Its like the ones on the 420 TT.

You can see some new pics of the S-line and TTS here: https://www.autoevolution.com/news/...pied-possibly-testing-new-engines-123669.html
And here: http://carakoom.com/blog/new-grille-and-more-power-for-the-new-2018-audi-tt

I'm probably going to order a replacement TTS in Nov/Dec, if it ends up being a facelift I hope they don't make it look worse, I quite like the black edition as it is. Mostly concerned about what alloys are going to be available :?


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I've borrowed an A5 at the moment as it's fitted with the ZF8 gearbox, much nicer than the 6-speed DSG. Wonder if they might offer that in the Facelift TT or if we'll just get the revised 7-speed DSG from the Golf 7.5 and A3 facelift :?

The revised Virtual Cockpit is nicer too, it's just that bit more snappier and the screen resolution is sharper.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ZF 8HP is used for cars where the engine is mounted the other way, so not much chance at all.
I would "guess" the 7 speed should arrive with the facelift - the 6 speed should never have been used, its one of the 2 big problems with the TTS.

I much prefer S5 to the TTS, its become the daily driver.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

@Rev - good spot about the rear. Those alloys though.... Wonder if this will be the 'plus' model?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> isn't it the accessory one or maybe even the Audi sport one - I'm sure I've seen it before...
> but not to my liking really... but don't appear to be negative with those comments or peoples panties will get in a twist.. :lol:


I'm with you on this one, and think I know what you are referring to. Say what you think. This growing hypersensitivity (a sad side effect of general political correctness) does my head in. Constructive criticism is healthy and never hurt anybody. Obviously, insults and demeaning comments are a no-no, but people are just expressing different opinions at the end of the day. Its what makes forums like this interesting.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Rev said:


> I'm probably going to order a replacement TTS in Nov/Dec, if it ends up being a facelift I hope they don't make it look worse, I quite like the black edition as it is. Mostly concerned about what alloys are going to be available :?


I was going to hang on, but decided to order a TTS (Black Edition) a few weeks ago. Agree with you about the wheels. Who chooses these things? I didn't like the look of the 'signature' Black Edition wheels ('5 spoke blade ..in black gloss') - they were on the demo car that I test drove - so went for the zero cost alternative (5 twin-spoke titanium matt) instead. Wouldn't have been my first choice (given a wider choice), but they look decent and will hopefully be less prone to damage.


----------

